# All Trips To Completed By Jan 15



## Saoul

Amicicicicici,

un dubbio mi assale! 
La frase in oggetto, fa parte di un catalogo che sto traducendo.
Il catalogo è molto preciso, ma temo che qui ci sia un errore di stampa, o io sto annegando nel classico bicchiere d'acqua.

ALL TRIPS TO COMPLETED BY JAN 15

Contesto, catalogo di viaggi, siamo nella sezione "Terms & Conditions".

Insomma che dire? Non capisco.
Vi pare corretta?


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Forse dovrebbe essere "to be completed"...


----------



## Saoul

Infatti, ma mi sfugge comunque il senso. 
In un catalogo di viaggi cosa vuol dire "i viaggi dovranno conludersi entro il 15 gennaio."? Perchè? Ma me lo deve dire il catalogo quando andare in viaggio? Come si permette?  
Tu ci vedi una logica KH?


----------



## shamblesuk

Sì, ha proprio senso. Vuol dire che tutti i viaggi (immagino che ce ne debbano essere più che uno) devono essere compiuti entro il 15 gennaio.

In altre parole, si deve esser tornato a casa prima di questo dato.


----------



## liz.nicole

confermo - com'e' scritto non ha nessun senso in inglese. e' un errore di stampa.  dovrebbe essere "to be completed"

la logica sara' che vogliono avvertire i clienti che queste offerte valgono solo per un tratto di tempo limitato. almeno mi sembra?

liz


----------



## Saoul

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Sì, ha proprio senso. Vuol dire che tutti i viaggi (immagino che ce ne debbano essere più che uno) devono essere compiuti entro il 15 gennaio.
> 
> In altre parole, si deve esser tornare a casa prima di questa data.



Grazie mille Lee, però aiutami a capire questa cosa.
Il pacchetto che offrono è un pacchetto disponibile dal 18 dicembre a fine febbraio.
Perchè devo tornare a casa al massimo il 15 gennaio?

Scusate ragazzi, ma io su 'ste cose sono intelligente come una mucca che guarda il treno!


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Saoul said:
			
		

> Grazie mille Lee, però aiutami a capire questa cosa.
> Il pacchetto che offrono è un pacchetto disponibile dal 18 dicembre a fine febbraio.
> Perchè devo tornare a casa al massimo il 15 gennaio?
> 
> Scusate ragazzi, ma io su 'ste cose sono intelligente come una mucca che guarda il treno!


 

Puoi aggiungere un pò più di contesto Saoul?

La regola del "maximum stay" esiste nelle tariffe aeree per esempio: devi tornare entro...
Ma con quello che hai appena scritto si contraddice...


----------



## MAVERIK

Potrebbe essere la prenotazione entro il 15 gennaio ? Completare nel senso chiudere il booking ?


----------



## Saoul

Purtroppo no KH. 
I termini e le condizioni sono espressi in punti. Ogni punto è a sè stante e questo appare così senza logica subito dopo: "Offer only available from December the 18th 2006 to end of February 2007" e "Should you have any further queries..." 
Inizio a pensare che abbiano proprio sbagliato a scrivere sia la frase che la data.

Maverik, mi sei il Ringhio della situazione oggi? Provo a rileggerla in questa ottica. Potrebbe avere senso! Ma perchè non scrivono "reservations" o "booking" anzichè "trips".


----------



## MAVERIK

Saoul said:
			
		

> Purtroppo no KH.
> I termini e le condizioni sono espressi in punti. Ogni punto è a sè stante e questo appare così senza logica subito dopo: "Offer only available from December the 18th 2006 to end of February 2007" e "Should you have any further queries..."
> Inizio a pensare che abbiano proprio sbagliato a scrivere sia la frase che la data.
> 
> Maverik, mi sei il Ringhio della situazione oggi? Provo a rileggerla in questa ottica. Potrebbe avere senso! Ma perchè non scrivono "reservations" o "booking" anzichè "trips".


 
Da Juventino preferirei "Il Cannavaro"  ma grazie lo stesso .


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Purtroppo no KH.
> I termini e le condizioni sono espressi in punti. Ogni punto è a sè stante e questo appare così senza logica subito dopo: "Offer only available from December the 18th 2006 to end of February 2007" e "Should you have any further queries..."
> Inizio a pensare che abbiano proprio sbagliato a scrivere sia la frase che la data.
> 
> Maverik, mi sei il Ringhio della situazione oggi? Provo a rileggerla in questa ottica. Potrebbe avere senso! Ma perchè non scrivono "reservations" o "booking" anzichè "trips".


 
Si vede che sei un riccone e non hai mai aprofittato delle offerte!!!

Ci sono varie combinazioni possibili ma comqunue puoi avere delle offerte che valgono per viaggi effettuati entro il XXX (spesso oltre a ciò anche la prenotazione deve essere effettuata entro il YYY -ovviamente antecedente a XXX  )

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

uinni said:
			
		

> Si vede che sei un riccone e non hai mai aprofittato delle offerte!!!
> 
> Ci sono varie combinazioni possibili ma comqunue puoi avere delle offerte che valgono per viaggi effettuati entro il XXX (spesso oltre a ciò anche la prenotazione deve essere effettuata entro il YYY -ovviamente antecedente a XXX  )
> 
> Uinni



Hai presente la mucca di prima? 
Ecco rieccola! Non ho capito neanche l'1% di quello che hai scritto!
Scusa uinni abbi pazienza, mi spieghi proprio in modo elementare!?


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Hai presente la mucca di prima?
> Ecco rieccola! Non ho capito neanche l'1% di quello che hai scritto!
> Scusa uinni abbi pazienza, mi spieghi proprio in modo elementare!?


 
Che nelle offerte di voli a basso costo trovi spesso: valida per prenotazioni effettuate entro il XX/XX/XX e voli effettuati entro YY/YY/YY.

Cioè (per quanto ciò comunque rimanga un mistero insondabile) le compagnie aeree pongono la condizione che il volo acquistato con una certa offerta non venga effettuato al di là di una certa data.
Quindi vai liscio con la traduzione letterale, perché non c'è trucco e non c'è inganno!
(Per esempio la compagnia m***r riporta per l'offertissima del mese: "Prenotabile esclusivamente fino al 13/07/06 alle 16 - Periodo di volo: dal 01/09/06 al 28/10/06").

Uinni

B.t.w,
Mucca?


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Ci sono tariffe scontate\promozionali che prevedono l'acquisto o la prenotazione per esempio dal 11 al 15 luglio (durata dell'offerta), per viaggiare dal 15 luglio al 20 agosto. 
Però io in questo caso non direi trips ma bookings (o reservations) to be confirmed within ...


----------



## Saoul

Grazie ragazzi, inizia a filtrare della luce.

P.S. Uinni hai mai visto che musino intelligente ha un mucca che guarda un treno passare? Uguale alla mia prima. Mi mancava giusto il mazzo d'erba che usciva di sbieco dalla bocca.


----------



## stanfal

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Potrebbe essere la prenotazione entro il 15 gennaio ? Completare nel senso chiudere il booking ?



Ho letto tutto il thread, sono d'accordo con la versione di Mav!

S.


----------



## Saoul

Grazie s., since you are an expert  , I will follow what seems to be everybody's suggestion.
This is mostly apprecciated. 
Thanks, you all.


----------



## shamblesuk

Non concordo. Parliamo dei _viaggi _che devono essere compiuti, non il prenotazione. Ti assicuro.

Se si parlasse della prenotazione, si direbbe _All bookings to be made by ......_

Lee



			
				stanfal said:
			
		

> Ho letto tutto il thread, sono d'accordo con la versione di Mav!
> 
> S.


----------



## Kleine Hexe

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Non concordo. Parliamo dei _viaggi _che devono essere compiuti, non il prenotazione. Ti assicuro.
> 
> Se si parlasse della prenotazione, si direbbe _All bookings to be made by ......_
> 
> Lee


 
Lo penso anch'io


----------



## Saoul

Lee e KH, ma quello che diceva Mave in merito al "complete"?
Tutti i viaggi devono essere chiusi entro il 15 gennaio? (non lo tradurrò così ovviamente?)
Ha senso rispetto alla frase originale?


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Grazie s., since you are an expert  , I will follow what seems to be everybody's suggestion.


Fai male (ché è proprio viaggio effettuato entro il).

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

Alt! Aspetta! Qui si comprova la mia totale inettitudine a capire tutto questo. 
Me ne vergogno, ma lo devo ammettere.
Tu e Maverik non stavate dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa?

The cow is back!


----------



## shamblesuk

Come hai detto, si deve tornare a casa prima di questa data.



			
				Saoul said:
			
		

> Lee e KH, ma quello che diceva Mave in merito al "complete"?
> Tutti i viaggi devono essere chiusi entro il 15 gennaio? (non lo tradurrò così ovviamente?)
> Ha senso rispetto alla frase originale?


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Per caso all'interno di questo pacchetto viaggi c'è qualcosa indicata come "trip"? Cioè, tipo delle escursioni\gite all'interno di questo viaggio che devono essere completate entro il 15Jan?


----------



## Saoul

Kleine Hexe said:
			
		

> Per caso all'interno di questo pacchetto viaggi c'è qualcosa indicata come "trip"? Cioè, tipo delle escursioni\gite all'interno di questo viaggio che devono essere completate entro il 15Jan?



Nice try! No, purtroppo, le gite vengono definite excursions. Bella pensata comunque NH, eletta Jessica Fletcher del giorno! 

Allora, scusate farei un attimo di riassunto, perchè temo di perdermi dei pezzi.

Forse questo dettaglio non l'ho detto prima. Non è un'offerta aerea che sto traducendo. E' un catalogo di alberghi.
In questo particolare albergo offrono un pacchetto per il soggiorno nel periodo che va dal 18 dicembre a fine febbraio.
Stando così le cose, la richiesta che il viaggio non possa andare oltre il 15 gennaio, mi sembra assurdo (questo non necessariamente rende l'opzione impossibile=
Il fatto che le prenotazioni debbano essere fatte entro il 15 di gennaio, mi sembra più plausibile. 
Se il viaggio deve essere completato entro il 15 di gennaio, e quindi la gente il 16 non può essere in quell'albergo, i giorni dal 16 di gennaio al 28 di febbraio perchè sono compresi nell'offerta? 
In caso E.T. voglia prendersi una vacanza alle pendici dell'Himalaya?


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Scusa Saoul, così sarò Jessica Fletcher fino in fondo : 

 Prima di incontrarla nella sezione "terms and conditions", la parola "trip" era già stata utilizzata nel catalogo? Se sì, a che proposito? Per definire cosa?


----------



## shamblesuk

Sei sicuro che le date in gennaio e febbraio sono nello stesso anno?

Ancora una volta, non c'entra con la prenotazione!


----------



## uinni

Saoul said:
			
		

> Forse questo dettaglio non l'ho detto prima. Non è un'offerta aerea che sto traducendo. E' un catalogo di alberghi.
> In questo particolare albergo offrono un pacchetto per il soggiorno nel periodo che va dal 18 dicembre a fine febbraio.
> Stando così le cose, la richiesta che il viaggio non possa andare oltre il 15 gennaio, mi sembra assurdo (questo non necessariamente rende l'opzione impossibile=
> Il fatto che le prenotazioni debbano essere fatte entro il 15 di gennaio, mi sembra più plausibile.
> Se il viaggio deve essere completato entro il 15 di gennaio, e quindi la gente il 16 non può essere in quell'albergo, i giorni dal 16 di gennaio al 28 di febbraio perchè sono compresi nell'offerta?
> In caso E.T. voglia prendersi una vacanza alle pendici dell'Himalaya?


In effetti 'ste condizioni le ho viste solo sui voli, dove trip ha decisamente senso (beh; avresti anche potuto darci 'sti dettagli; no?!  )
Se veramente ti risulta così, allora (dato che non è possibile capire altrimenti) sarebbe da tradurre trip=arrivo (all'albergo), cioè inizio soggiorno (ma mi sembra alquanto contorto) -di certo non può riferirsi alla prenotazione (o forse il tutto è il risultato di un cut&paste da qualche parte -con perdita di "to" e copia di trip anziché booking?).

Ma hai letto bene il catalogo?!?  

Uinni


----------



## Saoul

uinni said:
			
		

> Ma hai letto bene l'opuscolo?
> 
> Uinni



No Uinni l'ho tradotto con gli occhi bendati e girato di schiena 

Jessica, sorry, ma trip non viene utilizzato in nessuna altra parte del testo! 

Lee, non è specificato l'anno di gennaio. Dicono dal 18/12/2006 a fine febbraio 2007, e trips to be completed by Jan 15. Presumo 2007 perchè se è 2006 questo opuscolo è scaduto! Mi lascia perplesso anche l'uso di by al posto di within. 

Ho mandato una mail direttamente a chi ha fatto il testo originale. 
Impariamo tutti una cosa da questo! Mai fare favori agli amici!


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Saoul said:
			
		

> No Uinni l'ho tradotto con gli occhi bendati e girato di schiena
> 
> Jessica, sorry, ma trip non viene utilizzato in nessuna altra parte del testo!
> 
> Lee, non è specificato l'anno di gennaio. Dicono dal 18/12/2006 a fine febbraio 2007, e trips to be completed by Jan 15. Presumo 2007 perchè se è 2006 questo opuscolo è scaduto! Mi lascia perplesso anche l'uso di by al posto di within.
> 
> Ho mandato una mail direttamente a chi ha fatto il testo originale.
> Impariamo tutti una cosa da questo! Mai fare favori agli amici!


 

Facci sapere (Keep us posted)


----------

